# hello from Snohomish Wa



## dasbear (Nov 11, 2010)

Daughter just joined the 4H Archery team now WE are both in the dark as far as archery and target shooting. I'm sure we will have a thousand questions.
To date our local proshop set my daughter up with a nice Browning Micro Midas 2 20/40# with a new string, tuned and set at 20# for her so I quess she's off and running.

Patrick


----------



## tiuser (Mar 22, 2009)

Glad to here you will be doing this with your daughter. 

:welcomesign: :welcome: *Welcome to Archery Talk*:welcome: :welcomesign:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Patrick. Have fun here.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to AT!! Believe half of what you hear and even less of what you see.


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## dasbear (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome everyone


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Greetings from Lincoln County, Wa. Welcome to AT.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

